
Show HN: Mumu – My attempt to indie hack after two years of lurking - wilbertliu
https://getmumu.com
======
wilbertliu
Hi HN! The maker here.

It’s my attempt to code natively on Swift without Storyboard, SwiftUI, or
anything else.

Looking forward to hear your feedback about it. I’m all ears.

